# Texel X Suffolk



## Roboat (Aug 24, 2008)

What does everyone think about putting a Texel ram on some suffolk ewes! I've been looking around and it seems that this cross will produce some nice market lambs with the Texel's carcass but a bit more size from the suffolk! Has anyone ever experimented with the cross before? Thanks


----------



## rainbowshades (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi,

I have Chester who is a Texel 75%/tunis 25% cross breed my suffolk ewes the last 2 years. I like the results. The babies not quite as tall as the moms but definitely stockier. The weight gain (last year when I fed corn - my six months boys ranged from 80-110 lbs. This year because they have been grass-fed, I am seeing them alittle smaller (also born later in March instead of February), I am seeing weights in 50-60 lbs. 

I will probably take my direct market lambs and finish them up with 30-60 days of corn in a week or two. 

Twins are 8-10 lbs, Singles run about 15 lbs.

jan


----------



## Roboat (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks! 
I've decided to try the Texel ram this year on half of my ewes and see if I like it!


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Ths suffolk Texel Cross produces a great Market lamb, I have seen several shown at many of the fairs I have shown at or watched muscled market lamb...I would give it a try. as long as you got good suffolk ewes I'm sure they would be fine but Texels are known to have big lambs. some times with difficulty, you should be fine though if your ewes are big.

Melissa


----------



## Roboat (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got big ewes that usually average 15 pound lambs at birth so I think they can handle it! I'm really excited to see what I get from this cross! Thanks!


----------

